# Best oil for 2002 VW Jetta TDI 1.9L (Ontario Canada)



## nvdtdi (Jan 12, 2011)

I own a 2002 vw jetta 1.9l tdi have had it for about a year now and put on about 45,000km. Its almost at the 300k. new turbo new tb etc. car mechanicaly is good!

I have been told by vw to use castrol syntec 5w30. so i have for the last 2-3 oil changes, the most recent my mechanic informed me i should avoid it as he doesnt like it for what ever reason (vw mechanic for 15 yrs, knows his stuff) he put fuchs oil in last time. 

Im due for one in a week or so but my mechanic is about 1 hr from me so dont wanna drive there.

basically whats the best oil i can get for my car? price isnt really a issue. i do them every 10k. have done some research but theres a lot of unsureness. i have seen the following options

I want 5w40 505.01 oil.

Rotella T6 Synthetic 5w40, not sure if its 505.01 tho..
Moble 1 - 5w40 syntheic, not sure if its 505.01 tho..

Anyothers feel free to let me know. Id like to grab it from canadian tire as i have a gift card but doesnt matter..


I know there are a lot of oil threads out there and yes i have done my research, but havent found what i wanted so now im making this thread. Thanks in advanve.

Nick


----------

